# WA Researchers at Murdoch University Discover Virus in Bobtail Lizards



## Nero Egernia (Nov 13, 2016)

Link to article: 

http://www.perthnow.com.au/news/wes...s/news-story/2f272619e342c2ec1ce7b557e2f44d96

Link to investigation: 

http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0165209#sec001


----------



## Wally (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks for the info Oshkii. 

Always good to see reptile research making it's way into mainstream media.


----------

